# Puncture Repair costs



## ninsaga (29 Sep 2007)

AM interested in hearing how much people pay for puncture repair. Have had a few lately and am being charged €8 a pop (pun actually intended).

A couple of weeks back (after driving onto a construction site), I ended up with a nail & a screw on the same tyre - normally €8 for one plug but I got a "bargain" of €15 for fixing the 2 plugs! I was a bit taken back!

Care to share what are you being charged?
ninsaga


----------



## Digger (29 Sep 2007)

Nothing , you can buy a repair kit yourself and do it in 2mins, assuming you don't have "run on flat " tyres .


----------



## nissanfigaro (29 Sep 2007)

avoid plugs - they are dangerous as they eventually leak especially at high speeds 
a proper proper repair entails the tyre being removed and patched on the inside


----------



## ninsaga (29 Sep 2007)

Digger said:


> Nothing , you can buy a repair kit yourself and do it in 2mins, assuming you don't have "run on flat " tyres .



What kind of kits are these - is it the same as plugging as I described?



nissanfigaro said:


> avoid plugs - they are dangerous as they eventually leak especially at high speeds
> a proper proper repair entails the tyre being removed and patched on the inside



If this is the case then why are puncture repair outfits doing this as the norm?

On the price side - is this what people are paying normally?

ninsaga


----------



## steph1 (30 Sep 2007)

I have had about 5 punctures in the last few months all due of course to the lovely condition of the roads where I live.  They are a disgrace.  

I went into one tyre place and they said they would plug it and this only lasted about two weeks and they charged me 7 euro.  

I went to another tyre place and they said they never plug the tyres so when they examined the tyre they found about three tears in it so I decided to replace it atogether.  The last few times I have gone back to this particular shop and they charge 10 euro to repair a puncture.


----------



## Digger (30 Sep 2007)

yes I plug my tyres , providing it is done correctly and that you regularly check your tyre pressure , I try to do it monthly and I never had a problem. I also do my wifes' car. This is the same procedure that you get charged for in any garage. The benefit is really in the time saving.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Sep 2007)

Digger said:


> yes I plug my tyres , providing it is done correctly and that you regularly check your tyre pressure , I try to do it monthly and I never had a problem. I also do my wifes' car. This is the same procedure that you get charged for in any garage. The benefit is really in the time saving.[/QUOTE)]
> 
> Digger - where did you get that kit & how much did it cost - how many repairs do you get out of a kit?
> 
> ninsaga


----------



## Marathon Man (30 Sep 2007)

I've only once had a tyre plugged.  

I watched the guy REAM & GOUGE a (much bigger) hole on my new(ish) tyre.  I had him put it back on one of the rear wheels and put the back one on the front.  

A few weeks later, no more than 3 or 4, the plug blew out catastrophically at about 60mph.  If it had been on the front, I would have been in trouble!!


----------

